# Pittsburgh PA/Morgantown WV?



## pip_dog (Feb 20, 2018)

If anyone is around this area I'd love to meet up and shoot!


----------



## 412 Burgh (Apr 2, 2019)

I’m in the Pittsburgh area.


----------

